# New Volkswagen Passat Commercial: The Force, Featuring Darth Vader Now on YouTube



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Volkswagen posted their first commercial for the new Passat entitled "The Force" on YouTube today. We love it!


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure why VW likes Silver cars.

Funny commercial tho!


----------



## BreakFixVdubber (Aug 28, 2008)

Bleh Mk6 are ugly minus the GTI. Also does this mean i can buy a mk6 key fob for my mk5 and get remote start with vag-com of course? :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## :skribble: (Jun 28, 2007)

capclassicv2;bt801 said:


> Not sure why VW likes Silver cars.
> 
> Funny commercial tho!


Silver is one of the official German racing colors 

great commercial :beer:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

hilarious!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

BreakFixVdubber;bt802 said:


> Bleh Mk6 are ugly minus the GTI. Also does this mean i can buy a mk6 key fob for my mk5 and get remote start with vag-com of course? :thumbup::laugh:


Wouldn't this be a B7 and not an MK6


----------



## VaderWagen (May 9, 2009)

Well it's about time they figured out that VW stands for VaderWagen!! I've only been calling mine that since 2006!!!! Awesome commercial!!!

~Z~


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

That was great. Good to see new VW commercials again. The new Passat is looking good. I would definitely consider one if I could get it with the 2.0T + 6spd. :thumbup:


----------

